# Voyager still in September?



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Is there a day for shipment? (Mine is ordered thru Cultvman.)


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

=bg= said:


> Is there a day for shipment? (Mine is ordered thru Cultvman.)


No exact date is set, but September looks correct at this time. We have received test shots, and everything fits very well! Minor changes to the tooling, but it should be on time depending on shipping from China.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info! Like BG, I also ordered from Steve.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Frank! This is going to be a fun kit...I never had one.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Frank-
Pics ot test s :tongue: hots at least on VOYAGER so we can begn anticipating???Gary


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

spindrift said:


> Frank-
> Pics ot test s :tongue: hots at least on VOYAGER so we can begn anticipating???Gary


I'm on the road and none with me. I'll try to get it done next week, but they won't include clear parts.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*FRANK! FRANK! He's our man!* 

Ok....a little sucking up never hurts


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

I had one..waited forever to get it. it arrived one day and was waiting for me on the work table when i got home from school.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Whoo-hoo!

Cain't wait!


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Whoo Hoo*

 I am really looking forward to this one, as I missed out the first time but not this time as I put in my pre-order with Steve Iverson. Can't wait to see the pics of the test shots.


AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

One ordered with Cult, one ordered with SSM, and if Hobby House hasn't closed down by then I'll buy a couple off the shelf.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I ordered three of them. Can't wait to see those, again.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

So, which is likely to get here first? 










Captain Action? 







​or The Voyager?

- GJS


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What _Doesn't_ Allen have in his collection?


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

The Batman said:


> ​or The Voyager?
> 
> - GJS


So that's what that part is. I bought a Chitty Chitty model off of someone which included a box of junk parts as well. Had this one clear triangular piece that I didn't recognize. Looks just like the Voyager base in that picture. Had a piece of the original model here and didn't even know it.


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

Actually, that clear base was standard for many Aurora kits in the 1960s. It wasn't exclusive to the Voyager.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

To answer John's question, it is likely that neither Allen, Greg Jein nor anyone else has the original Voyager, because it was a one-dimensional drawing! :tongue: 
(heeheeheeheehee)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Seaview said:


> To answer John's question, it is likely that neither Allen, Greg Jein nor anyone else has the original Voyager, because it was a one-dimensional drawing!


I counted at least two dimensions to it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You can't SEE a one-dimensional drawing!

Wait, here's a picture of my family:

_____________________________________________________ ____

That's me on the right.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

My how you've changed!!!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Check this 1-D picture out:







Looks like it's reaching out to grab you, doesn't it?


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Speaking of Fantastic Voyage...for Proteus fans..
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/fantastic_voyage/news/1663299/


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Roland Emmerich has been toying with this remake since before ID-4. If he's still working from the same treatment I read back in the twentieth century, the plot takes the human micronauts inside the body of a "good" extra-terrestrial wherein the group not only encounters all manner of unearthly bodily defenses, but also finds itself engaged in a lethal cat-&-mouse game with a hostile band of micro-nautical, extra-terrestrial baddies.

No, I'm not making this up.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Interesting....me wonders....will it float or sink....or just go down the sink?


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

my question is who'll take RW's place in the white squba suit.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ sCuba

How about Jeri Ryan?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

awwwwyeahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

We now officially have 3 votes for Jeri Ryan!!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*SHAAAAAHHWING!!*:thumbsup: 

......and that is one NICE pic!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

The Batman said:


> So, which is likely to get here first?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voyager for sure. We were trying to get both done at the same time and it just didn't happen.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Voyager? What's that?  I'm still lookin' at Jeri Ryan!!!:devil: 

Just kidding! Thanks for the update! 

Huzz


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Jessica Biel.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

=bg= said:


> Jessica Biel.


 MUCH better!


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Or...................Scarlett Johannson.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks, Frank for the update. 
The Voyager is one model I missed, the first time, but I will get it this time! 
I have DVDs of the series, from E-Bay, but hope that a REAL DVD set will come out. It still is a good series to watch.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Frank- Don't forget to post some test shot pics PLEASE!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

spindrift said:


> Frank- Don't forget to post some test shot pics PLEASE!!!!! :wave:


Y'know, I HAD forgotten already! Too many things happening. REMEMBER!! This is a test shot! The plastic color won't look like this. There are a few slight improvements being made to this, so this is not the final version by far. No clear parts are included, as they are not shot in clear for the test shot. I don't want to start controversy or cause confusion by posting these, so remember what they are, TEST shots.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh, by the way, my vote is for Kate Beckinsale with Jessica Biel a close second....


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm really excited NOW! 
Frank, thanks, again!
This is a dream come true!


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Beckinsale. definately. forget the rest. she can do this and the next 007.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Beautiful pic! Love those parts!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Aaaaah! This is gonna be a beauty! I think I'll get a fresh spray can of Testor's Classic White


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

Very cool to see the parts ... this helps keep the excitement going!!!! I'm definitely getting the Voyager kit!!!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Excellent choices. May I suggest also Jennifer Connolly in _The Rocketeer_.

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> Excellent choices. May I suggest also Jennifer Connolly in _The Rocketeer_.
> 
> Huzz


 Oh, if only we could turn back time!


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Frank-
ATTTA BOY!!!!
THANK YOU for the pic!! The kit is a winner and now we know it is very close to reality- mark me down for 10 of them!!! (I am not kidding).
Gary :hat:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Its only a model.....


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

spindrift said:


> Frank-
> ATTTA BOY!!!!
> THANK YOU for the pic!! The kit is a winner and now we know it is very close to reality- mark me down for 10 of them!!! (I am not kidding).
> Gary :hat:


Easy enough, they'll be here for you... Thanks again!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

SHHHHH!  





fluke said:


> Its only a model.....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

fluke said:


> Its only a model.....


Then why not get TWENTY of them???


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

spindrift said:


> Frank-
> ATTTA BOY!!!!
> THANK YOU for the pic!! The kit is a winner and now we know it is very close to reality- mark me down for 10 of them!!! (I am not kidding).
> Gary :hat:


....Another case junkie is born....might as well go for 12!


----------

